# ELECTION DAY



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

SOMETHING TO PONDER COME ELECTION DAY
this was written by one much more elequant then I BUT

This makes a lotta sense!
As the election nears think about the contents of this e-mail when you decided who to vote for...
;Love the quote from Plato at the end.
Conundrum ;

Free people are not equal. Equal people are not free. ;(Think
this one over and over?) Makes sense! ; ; ;

The definition of the word Conundrum is something
that is puzzling or confusing. ;

Here are six Conundrums of socialism in the United States of America : ; ; ;
;

1. America is capitalist and greedy - yet half of the population is
subsidized. ; ; ;

2. Half of the population is subsidized - yet they think they are
victims. ; ; ;

3. They think they are victims - yet their representatives run the
government. ; ; ;

4. Their representatives run the government - yet the poor keep getting
poorer. ; ; ;

5. The poor keep getting poorer - yet they have things that people in other
countries only dream about. ; ; ;

6. They have things that people in other countries only dream about - yet they want America to be more like those other countries. ; ; ;

Think about it! And that, my friends, pretty much sums up the USA in the 21st
Century. ; ;Makes you wonder who is doing the math. ; ; ;

These three, short sentences tell you a lot about the direction of our current
government and cultural environment: ; ; ;

1. We are advised to NOT judge ALL Muslims by the actions of a few lunatics, but we are encouraged to judge ALL gun owners by the actions of a few lunatics. ; ; ;

Funny how that works. And here's another one worth
considering? ; ; ;

2. Seems we constantly hear about how Social Security is going to run out of
money.
;
But we never hear about welfare or food stamps running out of
money ;! ; ; ;
;
What's interesting is the first group "worked for" their money, but the second
didn't. ; ; ;

Think about it... and last but not least ;: ; ; ;

3. Why are we cutting benefits for our veterans, no pay raises for our military and cutting our army to a level lower than before WWII, ;but we are not stopping the payments or benefits to illegal aliens. ;

;
"If you do not take an interest in the affairs of your government, then you are doomed to live under the rule of fools." Plato

if you agree ,go vote, if you do not stay home.
either way forward this to all your contacts before tuesday.

I HAVE DONE WHAT I CAN DO. IT IS IN YOUR HANDS NOW


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

So true !!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

????...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I voted early. Way too important to be complacent.

:hunter:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Comey needs to be voted out with a vote of no confidence. He has compromised the Nation first, his integrity, and the working class in 2 acts of deliberate disregard for facts a second grader could see. God help this country, and vote straight ticket republican----get them to show you how your vote is tallied. If its electronic there is a way to verify....if not they HAVE to give you a paper ballot at your request---and that they cant cheat on that perse.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

22 what does the Bible say about a Double Minded Man? They are Unstable in All their Ways!! Therefore He is unfit for the office he holds in my Book!! I think By "man" in this Scripture It means man or woman


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well I have given up hope for this country. I have written and called all the people I could over the last few years and usually no responses. Both parties SUCK !!! but I will continue to vote Republican even though I feel it is useless.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Both candidates are scary, the world is watching this one.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

this is how I have felt for at least 30 years but I keep voting and trying only because slavery is next step from apathy.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Already voted. It's a good feeling to know that I have personally cancelled Hillary's vote.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

LOL.I cancelled BILLs vote .keep it up fellers,there may still be hope! one of you may be the ONE brings us over the top.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i voted early,as there is no gaurantee that i would be home in time on election day

i figured my vote would cancel out the vote of that horse faced daughter of dirty bill and evil killery


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like we've got the Clinton's fully stymied. I think there are a few more that need neutralizing, though.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm stuck in a blue state, but I will continue to fight for my constitutional rights and vote/bleed red. Government is a word I will never trust or rely upon, an entity that is naturally corrupt, greedy, deceitful, and hopeless.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I just Know I have a Look Like WTH when someone tries to explain the virtues of either candidate! These two CANNOT be the Best we have to put forth for a presidential run! that being said I CANNOT With a Clear Concious vote for Killary! just Read where an FBI Agent lost it and killed his family and committed Suicide YEAH RIGHT!!!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Its never been about "who's" the best---- its about who's got the most "money" to buy the office and position.

awprint:


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

one does not get to be a presidential contender by being a good or honest person.

we are not voting for their sainthood. only thing that really matters is which one will be the most likely to follow the principles you believe in


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

ReidRH said:


> I just Know I have a Look Like WTH when someone tries to explain the virtues of either candidate! These two CANNOT be the Best we have to put forth for a presidential run! that being said I CANNOT With a Clear Concious vote for Killary! just Read where an FBI Agent lost it and killed his family and committed Suicide YEAH RIGHT!!!


yeah that's what happens when you go against the clinton machine.

https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/1288


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe there is a lot of truth to these reports, if not completely true. It is complete stupidity to trust the government, it is no time to be ignorant or naive.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I think we are all going to be rotated on a helical axis.

:hunter:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I cast my vote today--when I pulled the lever this came out. Man I love elections!!!! Its not much but its a start, only have 2 mags (bought one extra) and 1000rds of bulk. A tad expensive but its what was readily available today considering the possibilities. I hope I made a good choice as there were many different brands of AR platforms ...DPMS, Bushmaster, Ruger, Smith and Wesson, Rock River. I picked the bushmaster because of the iron sights as well as the charging handle can be removed and a scope mounted there. Without re-zero problems if I replace the charging handle/rear sight aperture.

PLEASE chime in on your thoughts good or bad as I value all of your opinions. This is my first AR period ever, and never really contemplated getting one till the last minute like today. I picked 5.56mm nato ready, to use all available rounds should the need arise. Anyway I also kept this in the members area--don't want non members knowing my business.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nothing wrong there A22. I am assuming you meant remove the carry handle, not the charging handle. You dropped some cash today, not a bad investment. Congrats.

:hunter:


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

You definitely need your charging handle, or nothing will get chambered and go boom when you pull the trigger. I love the versatility of AR's, so it's always good to start with the base model until you get your feet wet and start customizing it.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Both candidates are scary, the world is watching this one.


Exactly . we have a total idiot for prime minister here in Canada , but these 2 make him look like a poster child . :nut:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wise decision A22, after today there may be a rush on available stock.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, yea I meant the CARRYING HANDLE. Will go shooting sometime in the next week, will be iron sights of course---but that will probably be enough considering the anticipated distances.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't want to jinx our chances here but..DING DONG the witch is dead !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I waited until Fox news called it for Trump before i pushed the button to post that.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Praise God keepers of the faith, God is just, and has anointed Donald. Nothing will harm him as no one has either conquered Israel--gods chosen country. The same is for Donald, read 2nd Chronicles 7:14, and also 14:7 its prophecy fulfilled--you cant deny Gods word nor his blessings. And he just blessed us as greatly as could have been imagined. Get on bended knee and give praise to the one and ONLY true God. This is his preparing the church for the coming end times, its biblical---just read your Bibles. Every conceivable power to be was against him (Donald), the media, his own party, the LGBT community, the attorney general. the FBI (Comey). Never has one person stood against so many, yet as the Bible said they would spend fortunes for naught to get her/it in office. Without Gods intervention this wouldn't have happened, think about it--its unprecedented for someone who has never ran for office, his first attempt at office, and wins the Presidency. My heart rejoices and praises God for everything he provides us less than worthy souls. I am humbled and embarrassed at the same time. I knew of what I had read in the Bible but as the saying goes was also a doubting Thomas, concerning the ties to this Presidential race. God heard the prayers of the church and knew the need, and provided his providence as the Biblical reference I posted confirms.

Sorry for the rant, I felt obligated to give credit where it was due


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

And yes Don the most fitting song for the scenario as ever could be!!! I enjoyed listening to that!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS USA! NOW THE WORK STARTS RESTORING OUR NATION! GOD BLESS THE USA AGAIN!!!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Couldnt sleep , the adrenalin and anxiety was overloading me. Starting to unwind slowly, I knew the importance of this race... I was in fear for all Godly and Constitutional like minded individuals. We dodged a bullet.....one as big as they get ....yuuuuuuge LOL


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Those ARs are on sale everywhere today. Hope you got a good deal, Antlerz.

I'm still very concerned about our country's growing debt and the fact that both presidential candidates have held themselves out to be everyone's everything. If our debt goes up another nickel, it will be too much. Our leaders must learn to tighten our country's belt and make ends meet - just like us common folk must do in life.

We can sing and dance all we want, but we are still on the road to collapse until we pivot to "About face."

That would be change I could believe in.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

CHANGE MUST BEGIN SOMEWHERE, TIME WILL TELL.

BUT ON THIS MEMORABLE DAY, rejoice, HILLERY IS HISTORY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ah, yes. Change is as inevitable as history.

Hoping the Clinton's go the way of the phone booth. I just couldn't stand the notion of Billary back in the White House they desecrated so shamelessly.

And, YD, thanks for the laugh this morning. I'm singing, too: "Ding dong..."


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Some faith for humanity once again !!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

LA Times Election Prediction

Yeah, not so much........

http://www.latimes.com/nation/91853578-132.html


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

glenway said:


> Those ARs are on sale everywhere today. Hope you got a good deal, Antlerz.
> 
> I'm still very concerned about our country's growing debt and the fact that both presidential candidates have held themselves out to be everyone's everything. If our debt goes up another nickel, it will be too much. Our leaders must learn to tighten our country's belt and make ends meet - just like us common folk must do in life.
> 
> ...


Amen to that. We'll see what the Donald can do now. Thankfully, we won't have to hear Hillary's ratchety ole voice anymore.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bar-d said:


> Nothing wrong there A22. I am assuming you meant remove the carry handle, not the charging handle. You dropped some cash today, not a bad investment. Congrats.
> 
> :hunter:


Thx Bar-D, yea was a tad over $1400 by the time the dust cleared. AR was $8++ not familiar with price ranges, but when i see something I like, price takes a second seat to what exactly I'm buying in all that entails. Might go plinking today see how she shoots---shoot a few in celebration of this great day for our country. I literally have never felt this way about ANY Presidential candidate or race. It WAS history in the making. Anyways will try to post some pictures of my zeroing in---but mind you it will be with iron sights and me wearing glasses ---things are a tad fuzzy up close---as in the rear peep. But I'm old school and I should be able to do fairly well, if I do say so myself. BTW all you reloaders, my bbl is 16" with a 1:7 twist, what bullet would you recommend, and what powder, primer. What ranges can I expect to be good for with your recommendations as well. I'm not looking for distance but pretty much figure this for 200yds tops or less. Thanks.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thx Bar-D, yea was a tad over $1400 by the time the dust cleared. AR was $8++ not familiar with price ranges, but when i see something I like, price takes a second seat to what exactly I'm buying in all that entails. Might go plinking today see how she shoots---shoot a few in celebration of this great day for our country. I literally have never felt this way about ANY Presidential candidate or race. It WAS history in the making. Anyways will try to post some pictures of my zeroing in---but mind you it will be with iron sights and me wearing glasses ---things are a tad fuzzy up close---as in the rear peep. But I'm old school and I should be able to do fairly well, if I do say so myself. BTW all you reloaders, my bbl is 16" with a 1:7 twist, what bullet would you recommend, and what powder, primer. What ranges can I expect to be good for with your recommendations as well. I'm not looking for distance but pretty much figure this for 200yds tops or less. Thanks.


You have several good options on powder ( just looked up Hodgdon), use small rifle primer ( I like CCI), and 55 grain bullet is about standard, but you have plenty of options as well. By the way, I agree with you post about God being in control and fulfilling the prophesies of His Word. He is my Lord and Savior, and I follow after him daily with all that is in me.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thx Bar-D, yea was a tad over $1400 by the time the dust cleared. AR was $8++ not familiar with price ranges, but when i see something I like, price takes a second seat to what exactly I'm buying in all that entails. Might go plinking today see how she shoots---shoot a few in celebration of this great day for our country. I literally have never felt this way about ANY Presidential candidate or race. It WAS history in the making. Anyways will try to post some pictures of my zeroing in---but mind you it will be with iron sights and me wearing glasses ---things are a tad fuzzy up close---as in the rear peep. But I'm old school and I should be able to do fairly well, if I do say so myself. BTW all you reloaders, my bbl is 16" with a 1:7 twist, what bullet would you recommend, and what powder, primer. What ranges can I expect to be good for with your recommendations as well. I'm not looking for distance but pretty much figure this for 200yds tops or less. Thanks.


Your 1:7 twist will handle about any bullet you can load to magazine length. In the AR, you must take that into consideration as it limits what COAL you can load. I shoot mostly 55 grain Hornady SP for "plinking" although they are decent hunting bullets too. For strictly predator hunting I load Hornady 55 grain V-Max bullets. I load a lot of BLC-2 but you can depend on Varget, Benchmark, H322, H335 and a slew of others. Another variable you have to take into consideration is the direct impingement gas system of an AR. Some powders may produce a very accurate load but not produce the amount of gas to correctly time and operate the bcg and recoil system. (Can be undergassed or overgassed) You will want to make sure to run your bcg well lubricated as you break in your rifle. When I build a new upper, I lube the bcg and hand cycle the action anywhere from 250 to 500 times to help "wear in" the parts. Look in published reloading manuals and work up a load that will provide good accuracy and cycle the rifle's action reliably. I can tell you what I am using for most of my 5.56 ARs right now but...........

*DISCLAIMER: This is simply a statement of what works in my rifle for me and is in no way a recommendation for use by someone else.*

One of my current favorite loads for 55 gr bullets is 27.2 grs of BLC-2 with standard SRP and loaded as long as my magazines will allow. Out of my 16" .223 Wylde chambered rifle, that load produces an average velocity of 3023 fps with the Chrono 12' from the muzzle.

:hunter:


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks guys, I understand the what works in one might not work in another powder wise and grain wise. Guess a good starting point would be midland in any given reloading book data. So my next question that I should have included first query, and that is what powder will work in the 5.56, as well as the .243? Trying to keep it simple and have a back-up powder should I run low on my IMR 4350 that I use in the .243 currently. Also the IMR 4350 is only suited for apx 75grains or higher in the .243, so was wanting something that I can use to shoot 55 grain Noslers in the .243 as well as use for the 5.56, I try to keep as few variables as possible, makes reloading for me simpler. Provided however that my groupings are good.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I think Barnes or Berger is making an 85 grain bullet that will seat to mag length now.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Amen to that. We'll see what the Donald can do now. Thankfully, we won't have to hear Hillary's ratchety ole voice anymore.


I'd like to hear it one more time as the bars are swinging shut and she cries," HOW COULD THIS HAPPEN? I am innocent,innocent I say!"


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not so fast! The kettle is already being stirred with a potion of optics, legacies, and privileged pardons for our consumption.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Thanks guys, I understand the what works in one might not work in another powder wise and grain wise. Guess a good starting point would be midland in any given reloading book data. So my next question that I should have included first query, and that is what powder will work in the 5.56, as well as the .243? Trying to keep it simple and have a back-up powder should I run low on my IMR 4350 that I use in the .243 currently. Also the IMR 4350 is only suited for apx 75grains or higher in the .243, so was wanting something that I can use to shoot 55 grain Noslers in the .243 as well as use for the 5.56, I try to keep as few variables as possible, makes reloading for me simpler. Provided however that my groupings are good.


For the 55 grain in .223 and .243, Varget, Benchmark and BLC-2 right off the top of my head. Look at Hodgdon's reloading data site and you can get a plethora of loads for the two.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hodgdon, IMR, and winchester powders all have the same website so you can check all of them at the same time. Western powders also has a reloading site (ramshot, accurate, and Norma powders)I've found that their powders burn pretty clean and are usually priced a bit less.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Bar-D, you wrote this:

"Another variable you have to take into consideration is the direct impingement gas system of an AR. Some powders may produce a very accurate load but not produce the amount of gas to correctly time and operate the bcg and recoil system.* (Can be undergassed or overgassed)" *

Does that mean that it would be better to be on the heavier side powder wise to make sure of proper cycling? Also if there were some way to measure (hypothetically) the "perfect" amount of gas pressure----would that also give/produce the best groups? Sorry if I'm asking impossible questions, but my mind works in mysterious ways LOL

And Don, as Bar-D has laid out his choice of powder, whats yours--the one you actually like and/or performs the best for you?

I plan on loading only 55 grain noslers (and as A10hunter said CCI primers--same as I use ) as I've read you like nosler 55's lots as well as a few others on this site. If I need more then I'm going with my .243. I'm going to try and adapt/use this (AR) for the close quarters I have on my hunting club. Its mostly under 75yds due to timber, and the long shots (very few actually) at the best would only be 150~200 tops.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm just saying work up a load that cycles your action reliably but doesn't hammer the FCS with too much gas. The process is pretty simple, just experiment a little to find what works in your particular rifle. Some powders are too fast, some are to slow to be "optimum" but there are plenty that will work for you. I don't know what your reloading experience is but this is a great resource.

http://www.hodgdonreloading.com/

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Blc-2 works well. But so does ramshot TAC. I prefer TAC as it burns cleaner. But not all places sell it. As for accuracy I have identical groups with both. I load to magazine length.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ditto.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok thx guys, will load to magazine length as well---all one can do really.


----------

